# Help!!



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

My Rosy Barbs were full of life this morning. Tumbling and playing like they usually do. I was out for the morning and when I came home I found them all hiding in a corner in the aquarium behind some plants. Their colour is paler and they seem to be stressed. All my other fish are lively as usual. No problems at all. I am puzzled??? Can anyone please help? :fish9:


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I can't imagine what has happened to them, but the first thing I would do is do a large (70%) water change. Then, check you filters, heater, any air stone. What other fish are in there? Any that could have decided to be aggressive? Look each fish over very well. Check their gills for redness. Can't think of anything right now, but I sure hope you find out what is wrong. Maybe someone that knows more than me will chime in.

have a blessed day


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is also possible that was spawned and are exhausted.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most issues like this where you think something is wrong you should do at least a 50% water change as soon as you can. This will fix the problem a lot of the times.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I can't imagine what has happened to them, but the first thing I would do is do a large (70%) water change. Then, check you filters, heater, any air stone. What other fish are in there? Any that could have decided to be aggressive? Look each fish over very well. Check their gills for redness. Can't think of anything right now, but I sure hope you find out what is wrong. Maybe someone that knows more than me will chime in.
> 
> have a blessed day


Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. I do two 30% water changes a week. My water readings are all within the standard recommendations. Tonight they are quite lively again but one seems to be ailing. Sometimes I am sure that my fish mourn the illness and death of their tankmates!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wasn't questioning your maintenance habits. Still...the best thing to do is a quick water change as something is still affecting your fish and no matter what it is a water change will help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Angel said:


> Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. I do two 30% water changes a week. My water readings are all within the standard recommendations. Tonight they are quite lively again but one seems to be ailing. Sometimes I am sure that my fish mourn the illness and death of their tankmates!


2 @ 30% don't add up to 1 @50%.When you do smaller multiple waterchanges you dilute the nutrients so the next time you change you don't get as much out.
Example; 40ppm nitrate with a 50% waterchange should yield 20 ppm .
40 ppm with a 30% waterchange should yield 26.6 ppm,then you need to factor in nitrate climbing again(aprox gain of 10ppm)would get you aprox.37 with a 30% change would yield aprox. 25ppm.
The numbers are just example ,but dilution and gain are fact.Better off with 1 waterchange as large as possible.
If there is a medical issue the first thing most good meds say to do is a large waterchange ,so the med can have a greater effect on the fish and not organic matter in water (that is not testable by anything our test kits do).


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Wasn't questioning your maintenance habits. Still...the best thing to do is a quick water change as something is still affecting your fish and no matter what it is a water change will help.


Thanks for your help and advice. I see what you are saying. Will try this and let you know how things are going. 
God bless.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> 2 @ 30% don't add up to 1 @50%.When you do smaller multiple waterchanges you dilute the nutrients so the next time you change you don't get as much out.
> Example; 40ppm nitrate with a 50% waterchange should yield 20 ppm .
> 40 ppm with a 30% waterchange should yield 26.6 ppm,then you need to factor in nitrate climbing again(aprox gain of 10ppm)would get you aprox.37 with a 30% change would yield aprox. 25ppm.
> The numbers are just example ,but dilution and gain are fact.Better off with 1 waterchange as large as possible.
> If there is a medical issue the first thing most good meds say to do is a large waterchange ,so the med can have a greater effect on the fish and not organic matter in water (that is not testable by anything our test kits do).


That is very interesting. Thanks for the advice. Does that mean I should do one large water change a week instead of two small ones?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Definately do large water changes rather than several small. It's like air in a smokey room. You want to get rid of as much as you can as fast as you can. Works the same with the "stuff" in your aquarium. How about the temperature? Ok for Barbs. I can't help but feel something or "someone" is bothering them. Any new additions to the tank? 

Hope you figure it out. Keep us posted.

Have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't argue the math when you look at the differences between one large vs two smaller water changes. But you know, if you are doing 2 X 30% a week you are not doing anything wrong, that is for sure. It says that you are taking the extra steps to take care of your fish. If you test before and after (nitrate levels) your water changes and you are keeping things where they need to be kept and it works for you, no real need to change. The big thing was to make sure you knew what the differences were. If you understand it, then great! The difference in time from a 30% to a 50% is usually very small.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with Ben.I was not saying you're doing anything wrong and the difference is not great in my example.But the extra time to all in one change is the real [email protected]% every week is a good waterchange schedule and probly very adequate.Just thought you might save a little time and get a little better results,and felt the need to explain.Most don't take into account the dilution and gain and just think they are changing more.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I agree with Ben.I was not saying you're doing anything wrong and the difference is not great in my example.But the extra time to all in one change is the real [email protected]% every week is a good waterchange schedule and probly very adequate.Just thought you might save a little time and get a little better results,and felt the need to explain.Most don't take into account the dilution and gain and just think they are changing more.


I agree that water changes and testing nitrate and PH is of utmost importance. If I do a 50% change would I still do it twice a week? With a 30% change my Nitrate levels are always slightly up before a change and usually minimal to 0 after. 

Just want to say a special thank you for always being so helpful.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> My Rosy Barbs were full of life this morning. Tumbling and playing like they usually do. I was out for the morning and when I came home I found them all hiding in a corner in the aquarium behind some plants. Their colour is paler and they seem to be stressed. All my other fish are lively as usual. No problems at all. I am puzzled??? Can anyone please help? :fish9:


Update:Last night one Barb died.  The rest are fine and back to tumbling and playing in the plants. Weird!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say that you would be fine with one 50% change, but if you wanted to do two that is up to you. It is good to have some nitrates if you have live plants. They need it. 

Personally, I do about 40% weekly on my 3 shrimp tanks. I used to do 50% but have backed off some. On my 3 larger tanks I change 60-80% weekly. These have a much higher bio-load and get dosed with ferts daily.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> I would say that you would be fine with one 50% change, but if you wanted to do two that is up to you. It is good to have some nitrates if you have live plants. They need it.
> 
> Personally, I do about 40% weekly on my 3 shrimp tanks. I used to do 50% but have backed off some. On my 3 larger tanks I change 60-80% weekly. These have a much higher bio-load and get dosed with ferts daily.


Oh dear.... that's why I've been having problems with my plants!! I just can't win!! What is an acceptable nitrate reading if your tank is planted? I had plastic plants for so long hence the obsession with wanting no nitrates. I do add extra feed for the plants twice weekly but obviously my water is "too clean" for them. You are making so much sense in what you say. Thanks so much.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My tanks are fully stocked at least,but I have no issues with letting nitrates go up to 40ppm on the regular(in one week after 50% waterchange),but have seen even higher occasionally.
Most like to be around 20ppm unless they are dosing ferts for plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't have to be too high for the plants and what you are putting in there may already have some in it.


----------

